# Ναυτιλιακά Θέματα - Shipping Subjects > Άλλα θέματα της Ναυτιλίας > Πολεμικό Ναυτικό >  Tο Ναυτικό στις πολεμικές επιχειρήσεις του 1946-1949

## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Χωρίς καμιά διάθεση πολιτικολογίας,καθαρά από ιστορική κ καραβολατρική άποψη θα προσπαθήσω να καταγράψω την συμμετοχή του τότε Βασιλικού Ναυτικού σε μιά τραγική περιπέτεια της χώρας  μας όταν όλοι οι άλλοι πρώην εμπόλεμοι άρχιζαν να επουλώνουν τις πληγές τους από την λαίλαπα του Β' Παγκ. Πολέμου.
Εκ των πραγμάτων το κύριο βάρος του αγώνα κατά του "Δημοκρατικού Στρατού Ελλάδας" έφεραν ο Στρατός,η Αεροπορία,η Χωροφυλακή κ εθνικόφρονες παραστρατιωτικές δυνάμεις.
Εννοείται ότι η συμμετοχή του Ναυτικού ήταν σημαντική κ αναγκαία.Υποστήριξη των χερσαίων δυνάμεων με ναυτικό πυροβολικό κ ελαφρά όπλα,περιπολίες κ επιτήρηση των ακτών,μεταφορές προσωπικού κ υλικού.
Αντίπαλος στη θάλασσα ουσιαστικά δεν υπήρχε κ από την φύση των αποστολών ενεπλάκησαν κυρίως τα μικρά σκάφη όπως ναρκαλιευτικά,ακταιωροί κ ακτοφυλακίδες.
Θα ξεκινήσω με την παρουσίαση των διαφόρων κλάσεων των πλοίων που έλαβαν ή εκτιμάται ότι έλαβαν μέρος κ εν συνεχεία των πολεμικών ενεργειών γιά τις οποίες υπάρχουν διαθέσιμες πληροφορίες.Οι πηγές είναι ελάχιστες αλλά θέλω να ελπίζω ότι ίσως το άνοιγμα αυτού του θέματος να αποτελέσει το ερέθισμα ώστε να έλθουν στο φως περισσότερα στοιχεία κ να ανεβούν φωτογραφίες ή βίντεο που σπανίζουν από την εποχή εκείνη.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

HMS TANATSIDE.jpg Πηγή: wikipedia

To HMS TANATSIDE ονομάστηκε προς τιμήν του ηρωικού πρώτου ΑΔΡΙΑΣ L67. Aυτό το βαρύ όνομα φέρει η παρούσα Φ/Γ ΑΔΡΙΑΣ F459. Τα στελέχη του ΠΝ πρέπει να γαλουχούνται με τις ένδοξες παραδόσεις του Όπλου.

ΑΔΡΙΑΣ D02,D06 AΣΤΙΓΞ D15 KANAΡΗΣ L53,D34 MIAOYΛΗΣ L91,D59 ΠΙΝΔΟΣ L65,D72
Όσα πλοία έλαβαν μέρος στον Β' Π.Π. ως Ελληνικά είχαν βρετανικούς πλευρικούς αριθμούς. Αργότερα όλα πήραν εθνικούς αριθμούς κατά το ισχύον κ σήμερα σύστημα.
Ναυπηγήθηκαν στη Βρετανία μεταξύ 1941-42, μας εδόθησαν επί δανεισμώ μεταξύ 1942-1946 κ επεστράφησαν μεταξύ 1959-63.
Γενικότερα τα αντιτορπιλικά την περίοδο 1946-49 συμμετείχαν με υποστήριξη ναυτικού πυροβολικού.

Χαρακτηριστικά κ οπλισμός: 1050 τόν. 85,3χ11,4χ2,4 μ. ατμοστρόβιλοι Parsons 19000 SHP 27 κόμβοι
2χ2 πβ των 102 1χ4 των 40 3 των 20 mm   βόμβες βάθους. Πλήρωμα 170

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

B.Π. ΑΙΓΑΙΟΝ.jpg Πηγή: photoship.co.uk

AIΓΑΙΟΝ L95,D03,D11  ΘΕΜΙΣΤΟΚΛΗΣ L51,H50,D29  KΡΗΤΗ L84,D48

Xαρακτηριστικά όπως Ηunt III.
Oπλισμός: 3χ2 πβ των 102, 1χ4 των 40, 3 των 20 mm, βόμβες βάθους

----------


## Ellinis

> HMS TANATSIDE.jpg Πηγή: wikipedia
> 
> To HMS TANATSIDE ονομάστηκε προς τιμήν του ηρωικού πρώτου ΑΔΡΙΑΣ L67. Aυτό το βαρύ όνομα φέρει η παρούσα Φ/Γ ΑΔΡΙΑΣ F459. Τα στελέχη του ΠΝ πρέπει να γαλουχούνται με τις ένδοξες παραδόσεις του Όπλου.
> 
> ΑΔΡΙΑΣ D02,D06 AΣΤΙΓΞ D15 KANAΡΗΣ L53,D34 MIAOYΛΗΣ L91,D59 ΠΙΝΔΟΣ L65,D72
> Όσα πλοία έλαβαν μέρος στον Β' Π.Π. ως Ελληνικά είχαν βρετανικούς πλευρικούς αριθμούς. Αργότερα όλα πήραν εθνικούς αριθμούς κατά το ισχύον κ σήμερα σύστημα.


Nα προσθέσω μερικές φωτογραφίες των πλοίων από το Imperial War Museum όπου έχει αρκετές φωτογραφίες και από την παραλαβή του ΚΑΝΑΡΗΣ, και από το warshipsww2.eu

ΚΑΝΑΡΗΣ:
kanaris.jpg

AΔΡΙΑΣ (2) ως TANATSIDE:
tanatside - adrias 2.jpg

ΜΙΑΟΥΛΗΣ:
miaoulis.jpg

ΠΙΝΔΟΣ:
pindos.jpg





> B.Π. ΑΙΓΑΙΟΝ.jpg Πηγή: photoship.co.uk
> 
> AIΓΑΙΟΝ L95,D03,D11  ΘΕΜΙΣΤΟΚΛΗΣ L51,H50,D29  KΡΗΤΗ L84,D48
> 
> Xαρακτηριστικά όπως Ηunt III.
> Oπλισμός: 3χ2 πβ των 102, 1χ4 των 40, 3 των 20 mm, βόμβες βάθους


Στη φωτογραφία του ΑΙΓΑΙΟΝ στη Μάλτα βλέπω οτι έχει το μαύρο "ζωνάρι" στο φουγάρο που με βάση το βρετανικό σύστημα υποδήλωνε οτι ήταν αρχηγίδα του σχηματισμού. Το "12" που γράφει στο φουγάρο να αντιστοιχεί στον αριθμό του σχηματισμού;

Και το ΚΡΗΤΗ ως HURSLEY:
Hursley - Kriti.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Kαλοδεχούμενες οι φωτό από τον φίλο Εllinis :Fat: .
Το σύστημα με την λωρίδα στο φουγάρο εφαρμοζόταν μέχρι πριν από καμιά 30αριά χρόνια κυρίως από Βρετανούς,Γάλλους κ όσους τους ακολουθούσαν.Την βάζαμε κ εμείς κάπου έως τις αρχές '60, τότε δλδ που αρχίσαμε να ακολουθούμε τα αμερικανικά πρότυπα.
Ακριβώς, ο αριθμός σημαίνει τον στολίσκο ή την μοίρα της οποίας είναι διοικητικό πλοίο.Τώρα τα πράγματα είναι απλούστερα,υψώνεται στον ιστό το σήμα του επιβαίνοντα διοικητή του σχηματισμού.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

B.Π. ΑΠΟΣΤΟΛΗΣ.jpgB.Π. ΤΟΜΠΑΖΗΣ.jpg

AΠΟΣΤΟΛΗΣ Κ84,F10 ΣΑΧΤΟΥΡΗΣ Κ40,F80 KΡΙΕΖΗΣ Κ32,F49 ΤΟΜΠΑΖΗΣ Κ216,F89

Nαυπηγήθηκαν στην Βρετανία το 1940-41 κ μας παραχωρήθηκαν το 1942-43. Ο ΣΑΧΤΟΥΡΗΣ κ ο ΚΡΙΕΖΗΣ επιστράφηκαν το 1951 ενώ το υπόλοιπα το 1959. Οι κορβέτες έλαβαν μέρος το 1946-49 σε αποστολές υποστήριξης ναυτικού πυροβολικού κ περιπολίες.

Χαρακτηριστικά κ οπλισμός
950 τόν. 62,5χ9,7χ4,4 μ. παλινδρομική μηχανή 2750 ihp 16,0 κ.
1 πβ των 102 (AΠΟΣΤΟΛΗΣ των 76 ) 1 των 40 4 των 20 mm, βόμβες βάθους. Πλήρωμα 85

ΚΡΙΕΖΗΣ κ ΤΟΜΠΑΖΗΣ είχαν στάνταρντ εκτόπισμα 1160 τόν. λόγω της επέκτασης του προστέγου όπως φαίνεται στην φωτό Νο2.

ΥΓ: Στο άλλοτε Βασιλικό Ναυτικό υπήρχε σαν πρόθεμα του ονόματος το Β.Π. (Βασιλικόν Πλοίον) κ όχι η σύντμηση της κατηγορίας του εκάστοτε πλοίου Α/Τ, Π/Φ κλπ

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

B.Π. ΑΡΜΑΤΩΛΟΣ.jpg Πηγή: hellasarmy.gr

AΡΜΑΤΩΛΟΣ Μ12  ΝΑΥΜΑΧΟΣ Μ64  ΠΟΛΕΜΙΣΤΗΣ Μ74  ΠΥΡΠΟΛΗΤΗΣ Μ76
Πρώην βρετανικά ναρκαλιευτικά στόλου που αγοράστηκαν μέσω ΟΔΙΣΥ (τώρα ΟΔΔΥ)  μαζί κ το ΜΑΧΗΤΗΣ στο οποίο δεν τοποθετήθηκε οπλισμός.Ναυπηγήθηκαν στον Καναδά το 1943,εντάχθηκαν στο Ναυτικό το 1947 κ παροπλίστηκαν μεταξύ 1973-76.
Λόγω αλλαγής οπλισμού γιά αρκετά χρόνια αναφέρονται ως Κ/Β ενώ αργότερα μετέπεσαν στα βοηθητικά.

Χαρακτηριστικά κ οπλισμός
1030 τόν.  68,6χ10,8χ3,5 μ.  2 παλινδρομικές μηχανές 2400 ihp  16,5 κ.
2 πβ των 76,  4 των 20 mm, βόμβες βάθους. Πλήρωμα 85

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

B.Π. ΣΑΜΟΣ.jpg Πηγή: hellasarmy.gr

ΛΗΜΝΟΣ LST36,L158 ΣΑΜΟΣ LST33,L179 XIOΣ LST35,L195
Τρία από τα τέσσερα Α/Γ που μας δόθηκαν το 1943 από τα οποία το ΛΕΣΒΟΣ απωλέσθηκε κοντά στην Τύνιδα το 1944. Ναυπηγήθηκαν στις ΗΠΑ το 1943 κ παροπλίσθηκαν το 1977.
Κλασικές αποβατικές ενέργειες το 1946-49 δεν πραγματοποιήθηκαν αλλά λόγω δυσκολιών στην ξηρά ( καταστροφές στο σιδηροδρομικό δίκτυο κ στους ανύπαρκτους ουσιαστικά δρόμους ) όπου ήταν πρόσφορο, τα αρματαγωγά έκαναν μεταφορές προσωπικού κ υλικού.

Χαρακτηριστικά κ οπλισμός
1625 τόν. 100χ15,2χ4,3 μ. 2 General Motors 1700 bhp, 11.0 κ.
1 πβ των 76, 6 των 20 mm - 20 άρματα μάχης, 300 οπλίτες
Πλήρωμα 95

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Β.Π. ΠΗΝΕΙΟΣ.jpg Πηγή: hellasarmy.gr

ΑΛΙΑΚΜΩΝ LST3002,L104  AΛΦΕΙΟΣ LST3020,L107  AΞΙΟΣ LST3007,L109
AXEΛΩΟΣ L3503,L116  ΠΗΝΕΙΟΣ L3506,L171  ΣΤΡΥΜΩΝ L3502,L182

Παραχωρήθηκαν δανεικά  το 1947. Ναυπήγησης 1944-45, τα πρώτα 3 στη Βρετανία κ τα υπόλοιπα στον Καναδά. Επιστράφηκαν στη Βρετανία τα ΑΛΦΕΙΟΣ,ΑΞΙΟΣ,ΣΤΡΥΜΩΝ το 1959, ΑΧΕΛΩΟΣ το 1964, ΠΗΝΕΙΟΣ το 1968 κ  ΑΛΙΑΚΜΩΝ το 1969.

Χαρακτηριστικά κ οπλισμός

2256 τόν. 105,9χ16,8χ3,8 μ. 2 παλινδρομικές 5500 ihp 13.0 κ.
10 πβ των 20 mm 2-5 LCA* 15-20 άρματα μάχης 14 φορτηγά
400 οπλίτες - Πλήρωμα 118

* Τα LCA ( αποβατικά εφόδου )  εικονίζονται στην φωτό πιό πάνω,τοποθετημένα στο μεσόστεγο κ κρεμασμένα στις επωτίδες ( καπόνια )  του πλοίου.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Α)Β   τύπου LCT (4).jpg Πηγή: hellasarmy.gr

AMOΡΓΟΣ Α/Β1301,L263 ANAΦΗ Α/Β1293,L258 ΘΗΡΑ A/B1297,L260 MHΛΟΣ Α/Β1300,L189
KYΘΗΡΑ Α/Β1198,L185 ΣΕΡΙΦΟΣ Α/Β1227,L246 KANΔΑΝΟΣ Α/Β587,L201 MAΛΑΚΑΣΙ Α/Β619
ΚΟΜΜΕΝΟ Α/Β625 ΒΡΑΧΝΙ Α/Β607 ΠΑΛΑΙΟΧΩΡΙ Α/Β620 ΣΟΦΑΔΕΣ Α/Β594,L202

Nαυπηγήθηκαν στη Βρετανία στα 1943-44 κ μας δόθηκαν ως δανεικά μεταξύ 1945-46. Επιστράφηκαν τα ΜΑΛΑΚΑΣΙ,ΚΟΜΜΕΝΟ,ΒΡΑΧΝΙ,ΠΑΛΑΙΟΧΩΡΙ το 1953 κ τα ΑΜΟΡΓΟΣ,ΑΝΑΦΗ,ΘΗΡΑ,ΣΕΡΙΦΟΣ,ΚΑΝΔΑΝΟΣ,ΣΟΦΑΔΕΣ ΤΟ 1963. Τα ΜΗΛΟΣ κ ΚΥΘΗΡΑ παροπλίστηκαν το 2004. Τα αποβατικά το 1946-49 έκαναν μεταφορές προσωπικού κ υλικού.

Χαρακτηριστικά κ οπλισμός
320 τόν. 57,1χ11,8χ1,4 μ. 2 Paxman 1000 bhp 8,0 κ.
2πβ των 20 mm 6-9 άρματα μάχης ή 200 οπλίτες
Πλήρωμα 12

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Β.Π. ΠΑΡΑΛΟΣ.jpg Πηγή: navsource.org

AΦΡΟΕΣΣΑ NΑ2185,Μ209 ΖΑΚΥΝΘΟΣ ΝΑ2209,Μ212 ΙΘΑΚΗ ΝΑ2240,Μ214 ΚΑΛΥΜΝΟΣ ΝΑ2033,Μ201
ΚΑΡΤΕΡΙΑ ΝΑ2065,Μ203 ΚΕΡΚΥΡΑ ΝΑ2172,Μ208 ΚΕΦΑΛΛΗΝΙΑ ΝΑ2171,Μ207 ΛΕΡΟΣ ΝΑ2186,Μ210
ΛΕΥΚΑΣ ΝΑ2086,Μ206 ΣΥΜΗ ΝΑ2190,Μ211 ΣΑΛΑΜΙΝΙΑ ΝΑ2067,Μ205 ΠΑΤΜΟΣ ΝΑ2229,Μ213
ΠΑΡΑΛΟΣ ΝΑ2066,Μ204 ΠΑΞΟΙ ΝΑ2056,Μ202

Από τον μεγάλο αριθμό Ν/Α τύπου ΒΥΜS τα οποία παραλάβαμε κατά την διάρκεια του Β' Παγκ.Πολέμου αλλά κ αργότερα, τα αναφερόμενα έλαβαν μέρος στις επιχειρήσεις του 1946-49. Από αυτά ήταν εν ενεργεία μεταξύ 1943-73 τα ΑΦΡΟΕΣΣΑ-ΚΑΛΥΜΝΟΣ-ΚΑΡΤΕΡΙΑ-ΠΑΡΑΛΟΣ,μεταξύ 1943-69 τα ΛΕΡΟΣ-ΠΑΞΟΙ,μεταξύ 1943-66 τα ΣΑΛΑΜΙΝΙΑ-ΠΑΤΜΟΣ,μεταξύ 1946-73 τα ΖΑΚΥΝΘΟΣ-ΚΕΡΚΥΡΑ κ μεταξύ 1946-66 τα ΙΘΑΚΗ-ΚΕΦΑΛΛΗΝΙΑ-ΛΕΥΚΑΣ-ΣΥΜΗ. Ναυπηγήθηκαν στις ΗΠΑ μεταξύ 1942-45.

Χαρακτηριστικά κ οπλισμός
270 τόν. 41,4χ7,5χ1,8 μ. 2 General Motors 1000 bhp 13,0 κ.
1 πβ των 76, 2 των 20 mm, 4 πολυβόλα. Πλήρωμα 33

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

B.Π.  ΒΑΣΙΛΕΥΣ ΓΕΩΡΓΙ.jpg  Πηγή: navsource


ΒΑΣΙΛΕΥΣ ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ ΙΙ  P17
Nαυπηγήθηκε,παραδόθηκε από τις ΗΠΑ το 1943 κ παροπλίστηκε το 1963.

Χαρακτηριστικά κ οπλισμός
335 τόν.  52,7χ7,0χ2,3 μ.  2 General Motors 3600 bhp  19,0 κ.
1 πβ των 76,  1 των 40,  5 των 20 mm,  βόμβες βάθους. Πλήρωμα 65

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

B.Π. ΠΕΖΟΠΟΥΛΟΣ.jpg  Πηγή: navsource

ΑΡΣΛΑΝΟΓΛΟΥ P14  MΠΛΕΣΣΑΣ P61  ΠΕΖΟΠΟΥΛΟΣ P70
MEΛΕΤΟΠΟΥΛΟΣ P57  XATZHKΩΝΣΤΑΝΤΗΣ P96  ΛΑΣΚΟΣ P53

Ναυπηγήθηκαν στις ΗΠΑ το 1944-45 κ μας παραδόθηκαν το 1947. Έλαβαν μέρος στις επιχειρήσεις του 1946-49 με υποστήριξη ναυτικού πυροβολικού κ περιπολίες όπως επίσης το ΒΑΣ.ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ ΙΙ  με το οποίο είχαν κοινό σκάφος κ χαρακτηριστικά. Παροπλίστηκαν ΜΠΛΕΣΣΑΣ το 1963, ΛΑΣΚΟΣ το 1970, ΜΕΛΕΤΟΠΟΥΛΟΣ το 1971, ΠΕΖΟΠΟΥΛΟΣ το 1977, ΑΡΣΛΑΝΟΓΛΟΥ κ Χ''ΚΩΝΣΤΑΝΤΗΣ το 1979.

Οπλισμός
1 πβ των 76, 1χ2 των 40, 6 των 20 mm
Πλήρωμα 65

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

RN ML194.gif Πηγή: navypedia.org

ΔΟΛΙΑΝΑ Α/Κ295 ΔΟΜΟΚΟΣ Α/Κ242 ΔΟΞΑΤΟΝ Α/Κ307 ΔΡΑΜΑ Α/Κ341 ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΟΝ Α/Κ478
ΚΑΛΑΜΠΑΚΑ Α/Κ483 ΚΑΡΠΑΘΟΣ Α/Κ561 Α/Κ ΚΑΡΠΕΝΗΣΙ Α/Κ867 ΚΑΣΤΕΛΛΟΡΙΖΟΝ Α/Κ840 ΚΑΣΟΣ Α/Κ554
ΝΙΣΥΡΟΣ (μετά ΚΟΜΟΤΗΝΗ) Α/Κ864 ΚΩΣ Α/Κ565 ΤΗΛΟΣ Α/Κ569 ΤΣΑΤΑΛΤΖΑ Α/Κ861 ΧΑΛΚΗ Α/Κ578

Aκταιωρός ( Α/Κ ) ήταν η ελληνική απόδοση του βρετανικού Μοtor Launch ( ML ).
Nαυπηγήθηκαν στη Βρετανία μεταξύ 1942-44 κ δόθηκαν επί δανεισμώ το 1945. Επιστράφηκαν τα ΔΟΛΙΑΝΑ,ΔΟΜΟΚΟΣ,ΚΑΡΠΑΘΟΣ,ΚΑΣΟΣ,ΚΑΣΤΕΛΛΟΡΙΖΟΝ,ΚΩΣ,Τ  ΗΛΟΣ μεταξύ 1951-52,τα ΔΟΞΑΤΟΝ,ΔΡΑΜΑ,ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΟΝ,ΚΑΡΠΕΝΗΣΙ,ΤΣΑΤΑΛΤΖΑ.ΧΑΛΚΗ μεταξύ 1959-60 κ τα ΚΑΛΑΜΠΑΚΑ,ΚΟΜΟΤΗΝΗ το 1964.

Χαρακτηριστικά κ οπλισμός
75 τόν. 34,1χ5,6χ1,5 μ. 2 βενζινομηχανές Ηall Scott 1200 bhp 18,0 κ.
1 πβ των 40, 2 των 20 mm, 4 πολυβόλα. Πλήρωμσ 16

----------


## Ellinis

Να προσθέσω μια φωτογραφία από Θεοφάνεια, λίγο μετά το τέλος του πολέμου. Στο επίκεντρο η ακταιρωρός ΚΑΡΠΕΝΗΣΙ και δεξιά δυο ναρκαλιευτικά.

karpenisi.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Πραγματικό ντοκουμέντο η φωτό κ φαίνεται ότι το "'έθιμο" να σχηματίζουν ένα Π τα πλοία του ΠΝ κατά την ρίψη του Σταυρού στον Πειραιά,ανάγεται τουλάχιστον στα πρώτα μεταπολεμικά χρόνια.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

HMS HDML1329.jpg  Πηγή: hmsmedusa.org

ΔΑΥΛΕΙΑ Α/Φ1032  ΔΙΣΤΡΑΤΟΝ Α/Φ1292  ΚΑΡΥΑ Α/Φ1307  ΚΛΕΙΣΟΥΡΑ Α/Φ1149
ΚΑΣΤΡΑΚΙ Α/Φ1375  ΜΠΙΖΑΝΙ Α/Φ1221  ΠΟΡΤΑΡΙΑ Α/Φ1051  ΦΑΡΣΑΛΑ Α/Φ1252

Ακτοφυλακίδα ( Α/Φ ) ήταν η ελληνική απόδοση του βρετανικού Ηarbour Defence Motor Launch ( HDML ).
Nαυπηγήθηκαν στη Βρετανία μεταξύ 1942-44,δόθηκαν δανεικά το 1945 κ επιστράφηκαν το 1962.

Χαρακτηριστικά κ οπλισμός
46 τόν.  21,9χ4,7χ1,3 μ.  2 ντήζελ Gardner 300 bhp  10,0 κ.
1 πβ των 40, 1 των 20 mm, βόμβες βάθους.  Πλήρωμα 10

----------


## Ellinis

> Από τον μεγάλο αριθμό Ν/Α τύπου ΒΥΜS τα οποία παραλάβαμε κατά την διάρκεια του Β' Παγκ.Πολέμου αλλά κ αργότερα, τα αναφερόμενα έλαβαν  μέρος στις επιχειρήσεις του 1946-49. Από αυτά ήταν εν ενεργεία μεταξύ 1943-73 τα ΑΦΡΟΕΣΣΑ-ΚΑΛΥΜΝΟΣ-ΚΑΡΤΕΡΙΑ-ΠΑΡΑΛΟΣ,μεταξύ 1943-69 τα ΛΕΡΟΣ-ΠΑΞΟΙ,μεταξύ 1943-66 τα ΣΑΛΑΜΙΝΙΑ-ΠΑΤΜΟΣ,μεταξύ 1946-73 τα ΖΑΚΥΝΘΟΣ-ΚΕΡΚΥΡΑ κ μεταξύ 1946-66 τα ΙΘΑΚΗ-ΚΕΦΑΛΛΗΝΙΑ-ΛΕΥΚΑΣ-ΣΥΜΗ. Ναυπηγήθηκαν στις ΗΠΑ μεταξύ 1942-45.


Να προσθέσω μια φωτογραφία των ΖΑΚΥΝΘΟΣ και ΚΑΡΤΕΡΙΑ από τεύχος του 1952 της Ναυτικής Ελλάδος
nark.jpg




> B.Π. ΠΕΖΟΠΟΥΛΟΣ.jpg  Πηγή: navsource
> 
> ΑΡΣΛΑΝΟΓΛΟΥ P14  MΠΛΕΣΣΑΣ P61  ΠΕΖΟΠΟΥΛΟΣ P70
> MEΛΕΤΟΠΟΥΛΟΣ P57  XATZHKΩΝΣΤΑΝΤΗΣ P96  ΛΑΣΚΟΣ P53
> 
> Ναυπηγήθηκαν στις ΗΠΑ το 1944-45 κ μας παραδόθηκαν το 1947. Έλαβαν μέρος στις επιχειρήσεις του 1946-49 με υποστήριξη ναυτικού πυροβολικού κ περιπολίες όπως επίσης το ΒΑΣ.ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ ΙΙ  με το οποίο είχαν κοινό σκάφος κ χαρακτηριστικά. Παροπλίστηκαν ΜΠΛΕΣΣΑΣ το 1963, ΛΑΣΚΟΣ το 1970, ΜΕΛΕΤΟΠΟΥΛΟΣ το 1971, ΠΕΖΟΠΟΥΛΟΣ το 1977, ΑΡΣΛΑΝΟΓΛΟΥ κ Χ''ΚΩΝΣΤΑΝΤΗΣ το 1979.


Και μια του ΠΕΖΟΠΟΥΛΟΣ που παροπλίστηκε μετά τη σύγκρουση που είχε με το Athens Express.

pezop.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

--


> Να προσθέσω μια φωτογραφία των ΖΑΚΥΝΘΟΣ και ΚΑΡΤΕΡΙΑ από τεύχος του 1952 της Ναυτικής Ελλάδος
> nark.jpg
> 
> 
> Και μια του ΠΕΖΟΠΟΥΛΟΣ που παροπλίστηκε μετά τη σύγκρουση που είχε με το Athens Express.
> 
> pezop.jpg


Tα Ν/Α είναι σε επιθεώρηση στον ναύσταθμο.Οι πλευρικοί αριθμοί όπως τους ξέρουμε σήμερα σε όλα τα πλοία,ίσως άρχισαν να μπαίνουν μετά την είσοδό μας στο ΝΑΤΟ το 1952, σίγουρα όμως γύρω στο 1960.

Στη θητεία μου είχα δει παροπλισμένα στον ΝΚ το 1982 αυτό πρόχειρα μπαλωμένο αλλά κ το ΧΑΤΖΗΚΩΝΣΤΑΝΤΗΣ που είχε επανενεργοποιηθεί (1977-79) γιά να το αντικαταστήσει. Προσπάθησα μάλιστα να τα "εξερευνήσω" όσο μου επέτρεπε το φως της ημέρας.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Β.Π. ΚΑΛΑΒΡΥΤΑ.jpg Πηγή: navsource

AΓΧΙΑΛΟΣ ΦΤ28 ΕΛΑΣΣΩΝ ΦΤ12 ΒΕΛΕΣΤΙΝΟΝ ΦΤ11
ΔΙΣΤΟΜΟΝ ΦΤ15 ΚΑΛΑΒΡΥΤΑ ΦΤ13 ΛΕΧΟΒΟΝ ΦΤ24

Ήταν κατασκευής ΗΠΑ το 1943 κ τα έλεγαν auxiliary transport coastal (APc) αλλά γιά τους Βρετανούς μέσω των οποίων τα παραλάβαμε το ίδιο έτος, ο τύπος ήταν fleet tender (FT), γι'αυτό κ έμειναν γνωστά εδώ σαν ΦΤ. Η αποστολή τους ήταν μεταφορά προσωπικού κ πόντιση σημαντήρων στις επιχειρήσεις ναρκαλιείας.Ωστόσο αναφέρεται εμπλοκή σε καθαρά πολεμική ενέργεια στα 1946-49. Παροπλίστηκαν μεταξύ 1963-64.

Χαρακτηριστικά κ οπλισμός
165 τόν. 31.4χ6,5χ2,5 μ. 1 Αtlas 500 hp 10,0 κ.
2 πβ των 20 mm.            Πλήρωμα 25

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Conway's  All the World's fighting ships  Vol. 1922-1946 & 1947-1945
Jane's  Fighting ships of W.W.II, 1946
The ships and aircraft of the U.S. Fleet 6th edition, James C. Fahey 1950
Le Marine Militari nel Mondo 1960, G.Giorgerini & A.Nani
Allied escort ships of W.W.II, Peter Elliott 1977
navypedia.org
wikipedia.org

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Μετά τα Δεκεμβριανά (1944)  η κατάσταση δεν ομαλοποιήθηκε κ στις 30-3-1946 ομάδα κομμουνιστών ανταρτών επιτέθηκε κ κατέστρεψε τον σταθμό Χωροφυλακής στο Λιτόχωρο Πιερίας. Αυτή θεωρείται επίσημα η ημερομηνία έναρξης των εχθροπραξιών. Εμπλοκή του Στόλου σε αυτές αναφέρεται περίπου 5 1/2 μήνες μετά.

Στις 4-9-1946 η ακταιωρός ΚΑΛΑΜΠΑΚΑ τύπου Fairmile B ενώ έπλεε 150 μέτρα από τον κάβο Δερματά στα παράλια της Λάρισας, δέχθηκε από τις πλαγιές του Κίσσαβου (Όσσα) επίθεση του πυροβολικού των ανταρτών κ χτυπήθηκε από 9 βλήματα των 75 mm. Έπαθε σοβαρές ζημιές μεταξύ των οποίων στη μιά κύρια μηχανή.
Σκοτώθηκαν 3 ναύτες κ τραυματίστηκαν 2.

----------


## Ellinis

> Στις 4-9-1946 η ακταιωρός ΚΑΛΑΜΠΑΚΑ τύπου Fairmile B ενώ έπλεε 150 μέτρα από τον κάβο Δερματά στα παράλια της Λάρισας, δέχθηκε από τις πλαγιές του Κίσσαβου (Όσσα) επίθεση του πυροβολικού των ανταρτών κ χτυπήθηκε από 9 βλήματα των 75 mm. Έπαθε σοβαρές ζημιές μεταξύ των οποίων στη μιά κύρια μηχανή.
> Σκοτώθηκαν 3 ναύτες κ τραυματίστηκαν 2.


Οι εφημερίδες δεν είναι η πιο καλή πηγή πληροφορήσης μιας και συχνά εξυπηρετούν καταστάσεις, αλλά για να πάρουμε λίγο "χρώμα εποχής" ας δούμε τι έγραψε το "Εμπρός" για το γεγονός

New Picture (6).jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Οι εφημερίδες δεν είναι η πιο καλή πηγή πληροφορήσης μιας και συχνά εξυπηρετούν καταστάσεις, αλλά για να πάρουμε λίγο "χρώμα εποχής" ας δούμε τι έγραψε το "Εμπρός" για το γεγονός
> 
> New Picture (6).jpg


 Γιά ναρκαλιευτικό γράφει :Surprised: ! Μαθαίνουμε ότι του έρριξαν (και) 'ολμους αν είναι ακριβές.Με όλα αυτά μαζί το καραβάκι θα είχε γίνει...οδοντογλυφίδες!
Η ταφή των νεκρών στην Σκιάθο. Κάτι που με σημερινά δεδομένα δεν θα γινόταν.Η έλλειψη ψυγείου,οι ανώμαλες συνθήκες της εποχής εκείνης... :Apologetic:

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

ITS  GLADIOLO τύπου ΒΥΜS.jpg  Πηγή: navsource

Στις 28-4-1947 τα ναρκαλιευτικά ΚΑΡΤΕΡΙΑ,ΑΦΡΟΕΣΣΑ (τύπου ΒΥΜS όπως στην φωτό) κ η ακτοφυλακίδα ΠΟΡΤΑΡΙΑ υποστήριξαν αποβατική επιχείρηση της θρυλικής  3ης Ορεινής Ταξιαρχίας  στις εκβολές του Πηνειού.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Στις 6-8-1947 τα Ν/Α ΚΑΡΤΕΡΙΑ,ΣΑΛΑΜΙΝΙΑ,ΙΘΑΚΗ,ΖΑΚΥΝΘΟΣ προστάτευσαν με επιτυχία το χωριό Σταυρός Θεσσαλονίκης από μεγάλη επίθεση των ανταρτών.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Την νύχτα 14 προς 15-8-1947  η Α/Κ ΚΑΡΠΑΘΟΣ  απέκρουσε με επιτυχία επίθεση των ανταρτών εναντίον των χωριών  Ερατεινή,Τολοφώνα,Πάνορμος Δωρίδος.

Η παραπάνω ακταιωρός  στις 23-10-1947  στον Όρμο Ιτέας  ενίσχυσε αποτελεσματικά την άμυνα  της ομώνυμης κωμόπολης  η οποία δέχθηκε  επίθεση 250 ανταρτών  κ τους προξένησε σοβαρές απώλειες.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Στα νησιά του Αιγαίου ο Δ.Σ.Ε. είχε δραστηριότητα σε Λέσβο,Σάμο,Ικαρία κ αυτό λόγω των φρονημάτων σημαντικής μερίδας του εκεί πληθυσμού.

Σε μη καθοριζόμενες ημερομηνίες (1948; ) το Ν/Α ΠΑΤΜΟΣ υποστήριξε επιχειρήσεις των χερσαίων δυνάμεων σε Σάμο κ Ικαρία.
Γιά την δράση του εκφράσθηκε ευαρέσκεια στον κυβερνήτη του πλοίου Νομικό Ν. έφεδρο ανθυποπλοίαρχο.

----------


## Ellinis

> Την νύχτα 14 προς 15-8-1947  η Α/Κ ΚΑΡΠΑΘΟΣ  απέκρουσε με επιτυχία επίθεση των ανταρτών εναντίον των χωριών  Ερατεινή,Τολοφώνα,Πάνορμος Δωρίδος.


Βρήκα την είδηση με την κάθε εφημερίδα να την παρουσιάζει με το δικό της τρόπο. Στο Εμπρός αποδίδει την εμπλοκή στο Α/Τ ΑΣΤΙΓΞ ενώ ο Ριζοσπάστης κάνει λόγο για περιπολικό
εμπρ 17-8.jpg ριζ17-8.jpg 

Σύμφωνα με το παρακάτω άρθρο στις 23/24 είχε και νέα εμπλοκή το ΠΝ στην Ερατεινή.
23-24.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Aντιφάσκουσες πληροφορίες. Γιά το ΑΣΤΙΓΞ κ τα άλλα Α/Τ τύπου Ηunt,γνωρίζαμε μέχρι τώρα μιά γενικόλογη αναφορά γιά τη συμμετοχή τους σε αυτό τον πόλεμο. Εδώ ο "Ριζοσπάστης" φαίνεται ακριβέστερος αφού περιπολικό=ακταιωρός. 
Στην τρίτη περίπτωση σίγουρα πρόκειται γιά τις Α/Κ ΚΩΣ κ ΚΑΡΠΕΝΗΣΙ που όπως θα δούμε παρακάτω,έδρασαν τις ίδιες ημερομηνίες κ απέναντι στο Αίγιο.
Παρεμπιπτόντως να πούμε ότι τα πρώτα χρόνια της σύρραξης κ μέχρι να αναδιοργανωθεί ο Στρατός,το κύριο βάρος από πλευράς εθνικοφρόνων δυνάμεων (μοναρχοφασίστες έλεγαν οι άλλοι) έφερε η άλλοτε Βασιλική Χωροφυλακή.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Στις 28-1-1948  η Α/Κ ΚΑΛΑΜΠΑΚΑ  απέτρεψε με τα πυρά της επίθεση εναντίον  του Αγίου Κωνσταντίνου Λοκρίδος.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Τον Ιανουάριο κ Φεβρουάριο 1948  το Ν/Α ΣΥΜΗ  υποστήριξε με επιτυχία στρατιωτικές επιχειρήσεις  στον Ελικώνα (Ν.Βοιωτίας).

Στις 23 ως 25-2-1948  οι Α/Κ ΚΩΣ κ ΚΑΡΠΕΝΗΣΙ  έλαβαν ενεργό μέρος στην απόκρουση ανταρτικής επίθεσης  κατά του Αιγίου.

----------


## Ellinis

> Στις 23 ως 25-2-1948  οι Α/Κ ΚΩΣ κ ΚΑΡΠΕΝΗΣΙ  έλαβαν ενεργό μέρος στην απόκρουση ανταρτικής επίθεσης  κατά του Αιγίου.


Η σχετική είδηση της Εμπρός από τις 25/2 αναφέρει πέρα των ακταιωρών και συμμετοχή ενός αρματαγωγού και του Α/Τ ΑΔΡΙΑΣ (ΙΙ)
αιγιο.jpg

Να βάλω και μια εικόνα του πρώην βρετανικού αρματαγωγού ΠΗΝΕΙΟΣ από παλιό τεύχος του περιοδικού "Ναυτικής Ελλάς"
116 pinios.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Επειδή γράφει αποβατικό,το πιθανότερο εννοεί παντόφλα.
Aναφέρει κ συμμετοχή του Α/Τ ΑΔΡΙΑΣ στις επιχειρήσεις του Ελικώνα όπου έλαβε μέρος το Ν/Α ΣΥΜΗ, όπως γράφω παραπάνω. 

Πρόκειται γιά το Α/Γ ΑΧΕΛΩΟΣ. Πρέπει να είναι στον Ωρωπό ή στις Κεχριές με επιφυλαξη.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Στις 3-7-1948  η Α/Κ ΚΑΛΑΜΠΑΚΑ  απεσόβησε επίθεση εναντίον του  χωριού Μηλιές Μαγνησίας στο Πήλιο.

----------


## Ellinis

Το παρακάτω αρθράκι στις 2/5/47 κάνει λόγο για τη δράση του ΠΝ στις επιχειρήσεις της Ρούμελης. Αν και αναφέρει οτι αυτές είχαν ολοκληρωθεί, είδαμε πριν οτι τον Αύγουστο συνεχίζονταν.
2-5-48.jpg

Επίσης στο παρακάτω από τις 11/4/47 η "Εμπρός" έχει ένα εκτενές άρθρο για τη σύλληψη μελών του ΠΝ που είχαν συστήσει την ΚΟΒΝ με σκοπό να κάνουν δολιοφθορές κλπ. Αναφέρει οτι τον 8/47 έγινε σαμποτάζ στο Α/Τ ΚΡΗΤΗ που συμμετείχε σε επιχειρήσεις στη Σάμο με αποτέλεσμα να ακοινοτοποιηθεί, μια παρολίγο ανατίναξη στο Α/Τ ΜΙΑΟΥΛΗΣ και οτι στόχος της ΚΟΒΝ ήταν να καταλάβει και κάποια πλοία.
108_-1_53066.pdf

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

HMS GOZO.jpg Πηγή: navsource

Στις 6-9-1948 η κορβέτα ΠΟΛΕΜΙΣΤΗΣ (στη φωτό ως βρετανικό ναρκαλιευτικό ΗΜS GOZO) στον όρμο Φωκιανού εντόπισε κ βύθισε ιστιοφόρο με 90 τόνους πολεμικό υλικό γερμανικής κ ιταλικής προέλευσης, προοριζόμενο γιά τους αντάρτες.Είχε φορτωθεί από το Δυρράχιο (Αλβανία) κ περιελάμβανε νάρκες,τυφέκια,υποπολυβόλα,πολυβόλα,αντιαρματικά, όλμους,δυναμίτη,βλήματα,φυσίγγια.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> 108_-1_53066.pdf


 Φαίνεται παρά τις εκκαθαρίσεις μετά το κίνημα του 1944 υπήρχαν συμπαθούντες τους κομμουνιστές κ εντύπωση μου κάνει αρκετοί αξιωματικοί. Από όσο γνωρίζω, η διάβρωση υπήρχε κ στους άλλους Κλάδους των Ενόπλων Δυνάμεων. Στον δε Στρατό Ξηράς συνέβησαν κ αυτομολήσεις προς την πλευρά των ανταρτών.
Είναι προφανές ότι η εφημερίδα λανθασμένα γράφει ατμόπλοια,δλδ εμπορικά, ενώ πρόκειται γιά αντιτορπιλικά.

----------


## Joyrider

Εξαιρετικό νήμα, δεν ήξερα καν ότι το ΠΝ συμμετείχε στις πολεμικές επιχειρήσεις του εμφυλίου ! Τα συγχαρητήριά μου στο νηματοθέτη για όλες αυτές τις πληροφορίες.

----------


## Ellinis

> HMS GOZO.jpg Πηγή: navsource
> 
> Στις 6-9-1948 η κορβέτα ΠΟΛΕΜΙΣΤΗΣ (στη φωτό ως βρετανικό ναρκαλιευτικό ΗΜS GOZO) στον όρμο Φωκιανού εντόπισε κ βύθισε ιστιοφόρο με 90 τόνους πολεμικό υλικό γερμανικής κ ιταλικής προέλευσης, προοριζόμενο γιά τους αντάρτες.Είχε φορτωθεί από το Δυρράχιο (Αλβανία) κ περιελάμβανε νάρκες,τυφέκια,υποπολυβόλα,πολυβόλα,αντιαρματικά, όλμους,δυναμίτη,βλήματα,φυσίγγια.


Eλλείψη αντίπαλου ναυτικού, αυτή η συμπλοκή ήταν μάλλον η πιο σημαντική επιχείρηση. Να δούμε πως την παρουσίασαν οι εφημερίδες Εμπρός και Ελευθερία 
Image2.jpgImage12.jpg

και κάποιες ακόμη λεπτομέρειες λίγο αργότερα
Image1.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Εξαιρετικό νήμα, δεν ήξερα καν ότι το ΠΝ συμμετείχε στις πολεμικές επιχειρήσεις του εμφυλίου ! Τα συγχαρητήριά μου στο νηματοθέτη για όλες αυτές τις πληροφορίες.


Eυχαριστώ.Το θέμα ακόμα κ σήμερα είναι ταμπού κ δεν έχει καλυφθεί επαρκώς,γι'αυτό κ κάνω την προσπάθεια.Εξηγώ την έκταση της  συμμετοχής στο ποστ 1. :Fat:

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Από τέλος Αυγούστου κ ιδιαίτερα από 6 ως 8-9-1948 το Ν/Α ΚΑΛΥΜΝΟΣ συνέβαλε αποτελεσματικά στην απόκρουση ανταρτικής επίθεσης στην περιοχή από Ιερισσό Χαλκιδικής μέχρι Ασπροβάλτα Θεσσαλονίκης.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Στις 6-10-1948  το Ν/Α ΑΦΡΟΕΣΣΑ  υποστήριξε με επιτυχία την άμυνα  των χωριών Ασπροβάλτα κ Σταυρός Θεσσαλονίκης.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Στις 28-10-1948 η Α/Κ ΤΣΑΤΑΛΤΖΑ συνέβαλε με επιτυχία στην απόκρουση ανταρτικής επίθεσης εναντίον της Στυλίδας, γιά την οποία εκφράσθηκε  ευαρέσκεια.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Τον Νοέμβριο του 1948  το Ν/Α ΠΑΤΜΟΣ  κατέστρεψε κέντρο εφοδιασμού(!) των ανταρτών σε όπλα κ πυρομαχικά  στην νησίδα Λέβιθα Δωδεκανήσου.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

B.Π. ΣΥΜΗ.jpg  Πηγή: navsource.org

Στις 21-1-1949 το Ν/Α ΣΥΜΗ υποστήριξε αποφασιστικά την φρουρά του Λεωνιδίου που είχε υποστεί σφοδρή επίθεση ανταρτών κ συνέβαλε με επιτυχία στην απόκρουση της επίθεσης. 
Γιά την δράση αυτή απέσπασε τα συγχαρητήρια του Διοικητού του Α' Σώματος Στρατού κ την εύφημο μνεία του Ανωτέρου Στρατιωτικού Διοικητού Πελοποννήσου.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

3PT186.jpg   Πηγή: navsource org.

Στις 10-2-1949 κ στις 18 με 20-2-1949  το Ν/Α ΛΕΡΟΣ (στή φωτό ως βρετανικό)  υποστήριξε με επιτυχία την άμυνα  της κωμόπολης Στρατονίκη Χαλκιδικής  η οποία είχε υποστεί επίθεση ανταρτών.

----------


## Ellinis

> Τον Νοέμβριο του 1948  το Ν/Α ΠΑΤΜΟΣ  κατέστρεψε κέντρο εφοδιασμού(!) των ανταρτών σε όπλα κ πυρομαχικά  στην νησίδα Λέβιθα Δωδεκανήσου.


Tα Λέβιθα, η Σύρνα και τα ερημονήσια του Καρπάθιου Πελάγους ήταν σημείο συνάντησης λαθρεμπόρων κλπ και πριν τον πόλεμο εξαιτίας της θέσης τους. Κοντά στις ναυτιλιακές γραμμές που ανεβοκατεβαίνουν το Αιγαίο αλλά μακρυά από αδιάκριτα μάτια. Να παραθέσουμε και την είδηση από την Εμπρός της 7/11/48 που περιγράφει και μια επιχείρηση του Α/Τ ΚΡΗΤΗ κοντά στις εκβολές του Πηνειού :

New Picture.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Aπό αποσπάσματα εφημερίδων που έχουν αναρτηθεί εδώ,διαπιστώνω ότι τότε γινοταν ευρεία χρήση του αποβατικού αγήματος των πλοίων κ σίγουρα οι ναύτες θα είχαν εκπαίδευση πεζικάριου η οποία όμως στον καιρό της θητείας μου ήταν ανύπαρκτη.

----------


## Ellinis

> B.Π. ΣΥΜΗ.jpg  Πηγή: navsource.org
> 
> Στις 21-1-1949 το Ν/Α ΣΥΜΗ υποστήριξε αποφασιστικά την φρουρά του Λεωνιδίου που είχε υποστεί σφοδρή επίθεση ανταρτών κ συνέβαλε με επιτυχία στην απόκρουση της επίθεσης. 
> Γιά την δράση αυτή απέσπασε τα συγχαρητήρια του Διοικητού του Α' Σώματος Στρατού κ την εύφημο μνεία του Ανωτέρου Στρατιωτικού Διοικητού Πελοποννήσου.


Μια πρώτη είδηση για την επιχείρηση στο Λεωνίδιο κάνει λόγο για συμμετοχή των ΠΙΝΔΟΣ και ΠΟΛΕΜΙΣΤΗΣ.
leonidio.jpg
Λίγες μερες αργότερα όμως ο Υπουργός Ναυτικών (ο ΑΓΕΝ του 1940-41, Ναύαρχος Σακελλαρίου) κάνει λόγο για το ΠΙΝΔΟΣ και το 2190 που ήταν το ΣΥΜΗ.

Τις ημέρες εκείνες δυο πολεμικά που δεν κατανομάζονται συμμετείχαν στην άμυνα της Μονεμβασιάς. Η είδηση είναι από τις 23/1:
monemvasia 23-1.jpg
Μάλιστα δυο μέρες αργότερα, όταν ένα αραβικό φορτηγό πλοίο κατέπλευσε σε όρμο της περιοχής για να προστατευτεί, το ένα πολεμικό διενέργησε νηοψία μιας και απαγορευτόταν ο κατάπλους εκεί (προφανώς λόγω των επιχειρήσεων).

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

3PT171.jpg  Πηγή: navsource.org

Στις 6-6-1949 τα Ν/Α ΚΑΡΤΕΡΙΑ κ ΚΕΦΑΛΛΗΝΙΑ (στη φωτό ως βρετανικό) βοήθησαν αποτελεσματικά στην απόκρουση επίθεσης των ανταρτών στο χωριό Στρατώνι Χαλκιδικής. Σε αυτήν την επιχείρηση τραυματίστηκε ο κυβερνήτης του ΚΑΡΤΕΡΙΑ ανθυποπλοίαρχος Π.Κόνιαλης.


παράκτιο βοηθητικό τύπου FT.jpg Πηγή: hellasarmy.gr

Στις 11-6-1949 τα ναρκαλιευτικά ΚΑΛΥΜΝΟΣ,ΚΑΡΤΕΡΙΑ κ το παράκτιο βοηθητικό ΕΛΑΣΣΩΝ στη περιοχή Ιερισσού - Νέων Ρόδων Χαλκιδικής υποστήριξαν την απόκρουση ανταρτικής επίθεσης.


Ο καταστροφικός αυτός πόλεμος γιά την Πατρίδα επίσημα τερματίστηκε με την νίκη των εθνικών δυνάμεων στον Γράμμο στις 29 προς 30-8-1949. Μέχρι το 1973 στις 29 Αυγούστου εορταζόταν "η πολεμική αρετή των Ελλήνων,η συντριβή του κομμουνιστοσυμμοριτισμού κ η ημέρα του εφέδρου πολεμιστού".

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Τα πλοία του Ελληνικού Πολεμικού Ναυτιικού 1830-1979  Κων/νου Παϊζη-Παραδέλη
Τα πλοία του Πολεμικού Ναυτικού 1829-1999  Κων/νου Παϊζη-Παραδέλη
Αρχεία Γενικού Επιτελείου Στρατού,τόμοι 6 κ 7 Εμφύλιος Πόλεμος  Δ.Ο.Λ. Α.Ε. 2014


ΥΓ:  Στο καθαρά καραβολατρικό μέρος ενδιαφέρουν σκάφη όπως αποβατικά αρμάτων,ακταιωροί,ακτοφυλακίδες,ίσως κ παράκτια βοηθητικά τα οποία μετά την εκποίησή τους αρκετά από αυτά είχαν πολιτική καριέρα ως εγ/ογ ανοικτού τύπου,δρομολογιακά,τουριστικά,θαλαμηγοί,αλιευτικά κλπ

----------


## Ellinis

> Στις 3-7-1948  η Α/Κ ΚΑΛΑΜΠΑΚΑ  απεσόβησε επίθεση εναντίον του  χωριού Μηλιές Μαγνησίας στο Πήλιο.


Στο Πήλιο οι επιχειρήσεις συνεχίστηκαν και στις 20/1/49 η κορβέτα ΚΡΙΕΖΗΣ έβαλε εναντίον θέσεων στη Μακρυνίτσα:
volos 22-1.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Mιά πρώτη αναφορά γιά συγκεκριμένη αποστολή κορβέτας κλάσης Flower.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Στο Εμπρός αποδίδει την εμπλοκή στο Α/Τ ΑΣΤΙΓΞ


HMS_Catterick_L81.jpgEδώ σαν βρετανικό από την wikipedia.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Στο Πήλιο οι επιχειρήσεις συνεχίστηκαν και στις 20/1/49 η κορβέτα ΚΡΙΕΖΗΣ έβαλε εναντίον θέσεων στη Μακρυνίτσα


B.Π.  ΚΡΙΕΖΗΣ.jpg 
 Oρίστε κ ο ΚΡΙΕΖΗΣ. Να επισημάνω ότι oι κλάσης Flower κ τα τροποποιημένα Αlgerine ήταν οι μοναδικές κορβετες στην ιστορία του ΠΝ. Ακόμα κ οι γερμανικές Thetis,στην ουσία ανθυποβρυχιακά,μετατράπηκαν εδώ σε κανονιοφόρους. Η παραγγελία Κ/Β  "έπαιξε" κατά καιρούς στα πρόσφατα χρόνια αλλά ουδέποτε έφθασε στο στάδιο της υλοποίησης.

----------


## manolis2

Πολυ καλο ποστ με ενδιαφερουσες πληροφοριες, στοιχεια και φωτογραφιες που δυσκολα βρισκεις αλλου γι'αυτη τη μαυρη περιοδο του τοπου μας. Να προσθεσω ενα λιθαρακι ιστοριας: 
Ο Κριεζης ειναι μαλλον το μοναδικο ελληνικο πολεμικο πλοιο εποχης Β' Π.Π. αλλα και εμφυλιου, το οποιο μπορουμε να δουμε ζωντανα σε πληρη δραση μεσω κινηματογραφικου φιλμ. Το ανακαλυψα περσι, σχεδον τυχαια (έψαχνα για τα πρωτα ρανταρ επιφανείας του ναυτικου μας) και εχω γραψει ενα σχετικο αρθρο που μπορειτε να δειτε εδω:

http://e-amyna.com/?p=7069 

Οσον αφορα στη συμμετοχη του πλοιου στον εμφυλιο , δεν ηθελα να βαρυνω το κυριως αρθρο και εκανα σχετικη αναφορα στις σημειωσεις που ακολουθουν στο τελος. Ειναι εξισου ενδιαφεροντες συνδεσμοι.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Tαινία κ σχόλια πολύ ενδιαφέροντα αλλά δεν ανοίγουν τα link γιά τις κορβέτες.
Γιά την διαφορά στο πρόστεγο ποστ 6,έτσι ήταν κ ο ΤΟΜΠΑΖΗΣ.
Δεν επιβαρύνεις το θέμα κ αν έχεις κάτι γιά εκείνη την περίοδο ευπρόσδεκτο.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Σημερα ειδα πρωτη φορα το θεμα, εχετε κανει εκπληκτικη δουλεια ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ & ellinis με αξιοπιστα και αντικειμενικα στοιχεια

----------


## Ellinis

> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 163427 Πηγή: navsource
> 
> AΓΧΙΑΛΟΣ ΦΤ28 ΕΛΑΣΣΩΝ ΦΤ12 ΒΕΛΕΣΤΙΝΟΝ ΦΤ11
> ΔΙΣΤΟΜΟΝ ΦΤ15 ΚΑΛΑΒΡΥΤΑ ΦΤ13 ΛΕΧΟΒΟΝ ΦΤ24
> 
> Ήταν κατασκευής ΗΠΑ το 1943 κ τα έλεγαν auxiliary transport coastal (APc) αλλά γιά τους Βρετανούς μέσω των οποίων τα παραλάβαμε το ίδιο έτος, ο τύπος ήταν fleet tender (FT), γι'αυτό κ έμειναν γνωστά εδώ σαν ΦΤ. Η αποστολή τους ήταν μεταφορά προσωπικού κ πόντιση σημαντήρων στις επιχειρήσεις ναρκαλιείας.Ωστόσο αναφέρεται εμπλοκή σε καθαρά πολεμική ενέργεια στα 1946-49. Παροπλίστηκαν μεταξύ 1963-64.
> 
> Χαρακτηριστικά κ οπλισμός
> 165 τόν. 31.4χ6,5χ2,5 μ. 1 Αtlas 500 hp 10,0 κ.
> 2 πβ των 20 mm.            Πλήρωμα 25


Από τα "αφανή" πλοίου του Στόλου μιας και κυκλοφορούν λιγοστές φωτογραφίες τους.
Μετά τον παροπλισμό τους, τα ΦΤ  πουλήθηκαν το 1965 στους Σ. Κοντό & Η. Γκούμα και μετονομάστηκαν 
ΕΛΛΑΣΩΝ  -> ΚΑΤΕΡΙΝΑ 
ΔΙΣΤΟΜΟΝ -> ΦΑΝΗ
ΒΕΛΕΣΤΙΝΟΝ -> ΔΗΜΗΤΡΙΟΣ
ΑΓΧΙΑΛΟΣ -> ΕΥΑΓΓΕΛΙΑ
ΛΕΧΟΒΟΝ -> ΣΟΛΩΝΑΚΙ ΙΙ

Tα τέσσερα πρώτα μεταπωλήθηκαν το 1965 στην εταρία Μάρε-Γκρέκα ΝΕΠΕ και διαλύθηκαν το 1973 στο Αμπελάκι. Εκτιμώ οτι αγοράστηκαν για να μετατραπούν σε επιβατηγά της γραμμής Πειραιάς-Σαλαμίνα/Αίγινα. Η έλλειψη οποιουδήποτε  στοιχείου οτι ταξίδεψαν με αυτά τα ονόματα, με κάνουν να πιστεύω οτι δεν  μετασκευάστηκαν και έμειναν δεμένα μέχρι την πωληση τους για διάλυση.
Το  δε ΣΟΛΩΝΑΚΙ ΙΙ (πρώην ΛΕΧΟΒΟΝ) μεταπωλήθηκε το 1977 σε εταιρία με έδρα  της ΗΠΑ αλλά πιθανώς με δράση στα Κατεχόμενα της Κύπρου. 

Τέλος, το ΚΑΛΑΒΡΥΤΑ πουλήθηκε στην Ελληνική Δεξαμενοπλοΐα ΑΕ και μετονομάστηκε σε ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ. Το 1973 μετονομάστηκε σε ΑΛΕΞΑΝΔΡΟΣ, το 1977 σε ΠΟΣΕΙΔΩΝ και το 1978 σε ΠΑΝΤΕΛΗΣ Μ. Κάποια στιγμή πριν είχε περιέλθει στους Α. & Δ. Γκούμα με "άρωμα Σαλαμίνας". Τον Δεκέμβριο του 1979 το πλοίο διεγράφη λόγω βύθισης του.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Χαίρομαι που ανακινείται το θέμα με αυτά τα καραβάκια γιά τα οποία ελάχιστα ξέρουμε κ έχουμε δει.Να υποθέσω ότι οι αναφερόμενοι με το επώνυμο Γκούμας είχαν  σχέση με το ναυπηγείο Γκούμα,σήμερα Μπεκρή.
Αν κ λόγω θείας του πατέρα μου πήγαινα τακτικά Αμπελάκι τέλη δεκατίας 60 με μέσα δεκαετίας 70 κ έχω εικόνα γιά το τι υπήρχε τότε εκεί μέσα,δυστυχώς δεν τα θυμάμαι καθόλου.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Από τα "αφανή" πλοίου του Στόλου μιας και κυκλοφορούν λιγοστές φωτογραφίες τους.
> Μετά τον παροπλισμό τους, τα ΦΤ  πουλήθηκαν το 1965 στους Σ. Κοντό & Η. Γκούμα και μετονομάστηκαν 
> ΕΛΛΑΣΩΝ  -> ΚΑΤΕΡΙΝΑ 
> ΔΙΣΤΟΜΟΝ -> ΦΑΝΗ
> ΒΕΛΕΣΤΙΝΟΝ -> ΔΗΜΗΤΡΙΟΣ
> ΑΓΧΙΑΛΟΣ -> ΕΥΑΓΓΕΛΙΑ
> _ΛΕΧΟΒΟΝ -> ΣΟΛΩΝΑΚΙ ΙΙ_
> 
> Tα τέσσερα πρώτα μεταπωλήθηκαν το 1965 στην εταρία Μάρε-Γκρέκα ΝΕΠΕ και διαλύθηκαν το 1973 στο Αμπελάκι. Εκτιμώ οτι αγοράστηκαν για να μετατραπούν σε επιβατηγά της γραμμής Πειραιάς-Σαλαμίνα/Αίγινα. Η έλλειψη οποιουδήποτε  στοιχείου οτι ταξίδεψαν με αυτά τα ονόματα, με κάνουν να πιστεύω οτι δεν  μετασκευάστηκαν και έμειναν δεμένα μέχρι την πωληση τους για διάλυση.
> Το  δε _ΣΟΛΩΝΑΚΙ ΙΙ (πρώην ΛΕΧΟΒΟΝ)_ μεταπωλήθηκε το 1977 σε εταιρία με έδρα  της ΗΠΑ αλλά πιθανώς με δράση στα Κατεχόμενα της Κύπρου.





> Να υποθέσω ότι οι αναφερόμενοι με το επώνυμο Γκούμας είχαν  σχέση με το ναυπηγείο Γκούμα,σήμερα Μπεκρή.


Σωστά υποθέτεις ΒΙΚΤΩΡ. Οι αναφερόμενοι Σόλων Κοντός και Ηλίας Γκούμας είχαν στην κατοχή τους και τα πλοία ανοικτού τύπου (παντόφλες), _ΣΟΛΩΝΑΚΙ_, _ΣΟΛΩΝΑΚΙ ΙΙ_, και _ΣΟΛΩΝΑΚΙ ΙΙΙ_. Το _ΣΟΛΩΝΑΚΙ ΙΙ_, είναι το _γνωστό μας_ πλοίο του Αργοσαρωνικού και μετέπειτα της Κέρκυρας ως ΑΝΤΩΝΙΟΣ Π. και είχε κατασκευαστεί στο ναυπηγείο του Ηλία Γκούμα (σημερινό Μπεκρή) στα Αμπελάκια. Τα _ΣΟΛΩΝΑΚΙ_, και _ΣΟΛΩΝΑΚΙ ΙΙΙ_ ήταν πρώην αποβατικά του Β.Π.Π. τύπου Mk4 (δικό τους θέμα στο φόρουμ _εδώ_).

 Όσον αφορά τώρα το "τύπου" ΦΤ _πρώην ΛΕΧΟΒΟΝ_ που αναφέρθηκε από τον Ellinis ότι αγοράστηκε και μετονομάστηκε _ΣΟΛΩΝΑΚΙ ΙΙ_ το 1965, είναι πιθανόν να μην διατήρησε για πολύ καιρό το όνομα του, αν λάβουμε υπ' όψιν μας ότι το πρώτο _ΣΟΛΩΝΑΚΙ_ (αποβατικό) αγοράστηκε το 1964 ενώ το ανοικτού τύπου _ΣΟΛΩΝΑΚΙ ΙΙ_ κατασκευάστηκε το 1967. Θα μου φαινόταν κάπως περίεργο αν οι ίδιοι πλοιοκτήτες είχαν δύο πλοία με το ίδιο όνομα (και βέβαια την ίδια αρίθμηση) ταυτόχρονα.

Τέλος, υπάρχει ταινία του ελληνικού κινηματογράφου με τίτλο "Οι γενναίοι πεθαίνουν δύο φορές" πλάνα της οποίας είχαν γυριστεί μέσα στο ναυπηγείο Γκούμα στα Αμπελάκια το 1973, και θυμάμαι ότι διακρινόντουσαν στον χώρο του ναυπηγείου κάποια μικρά καραβάκια που θα μπορούσαν να είναι κάποιο - κάποια από τα αναφερόμενα ΦΤ. Δυστυχώς όμως, έχει "αποσυρθεί" πλέον από το youtube, και δεν μπορώ να την βρω κάπου στο διαδίκτυο.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Σε συνέχεια των τριών αμέσως προηγουμένων ποστ (να μην τα παραθέτω αφού είναι πρόσφατα).

Μπορεί η ταινία του ελληνικού κινηματογράφου "Οι γενναίοι πεθαίνουν δύο φορές" να μην υπάρχει πιά διαθέσιμη στο youtube, ο φίλος όμως _ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ_ φρόντισε, μόχθησε , απευθύνθηκε σε αρμοδίους, και έτσι μπορέσαμε να βρούμε (και να ξαναδούμε) τουλάχιστον τις σκηνές που είχαν γυριστεί στο ναυπηγείο Γκούμα (σημερινό Μπεκρή) στα Αμπελάκια Σαλαμίνας.

Έτσι λοιπόν επιβεβαιώνεται και δια φωτογραφικών αποδείξεων (screenshot) ότι εν έτει _1973_ όταν και γυρίστηκε η ταινία, δύο (τουλάχιστον) από τα προαναφερόμενα πλοιάρια τύπου ΦΤ βρισκόντουσαν ακόμα (εγκατελειμένα βέβαια) στο ναυπηγείο Γκούμα στην Σαλαμίνα.   

screenshot.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Σε συνέχεια των τριών αμέσως προηγουμένων ποστ (να μην τα παραθέτω αφού είναι πρόσφατα).
> 
> Μπορεί η ταινία του ελληνικού κινηματογράφου "Οι γενναίοι πεθαίνουν δύο φορές" να μην υπάρχει πιά διαθέσιμη στο youtube, ο φίλος όμως _ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ_ φρόντισε, μόχθησε , απευθύνθηκε σε αρμοδίους, και έτσι μπορέσαμε να βρούμε (και να ξαναδούμε) τουλάχιστον τις σκηνές που είχαν γυριστεί στο ναυπηγείο Γκούμα (σημερινό Μπεκρή) στα Αμπελάκια Σαλαμίνας.
> 
> Έτσι λοιπόν επιβεβαιώνεται και δια φωτογραφικών αποδείξεων (screenshot) ότι εν έτει _1973_ όταν και γυρίστηκε η ταινία, δύο (τουλάχιστον) από τα προαναφερόμενα πλοιάρια τύπου ΦΤ βρισκόντουσαν ακόμα (εγκατελειμένα βέβαια) στο ναυπηγείο Γκούμα στην Σαλαμίνα.   
> 
> screenshot.jpg


 Ε όχι κ μόχθησα,τα παραλές φίλε ΕV :Fat: ,απλώς φρόντισα κ στο τέλος θυμήθηκα το μέλος Πανούλης που έχει αρχείο ταινιών κ τον οποίο ευχαριστώ πολύ.
Πάντως έτσι που τα είχαν στριωγμένα στη στεριά,λιγάκι δύσκολο να τα θυμάμαι κ δεν φαίνονται οι αριθμοί (αν δεν τους είχαν σβήσει) ώστε να δούμε ποιά ήταν.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 163324  Πηγή: navsource
> 
> ΑΡΣΛΑΝΟΓΛΟΥ P14  MΠΛΕΣΣΑΣ P61  ΠΕΖΟΠΟΥΛΟΣ P70
> MEΛΕΤΟΠΟΥΛΟΣ P57  XATZHKΩΝΣΤΑΝΤΗΣ P96  ΛΑΣΚΟΣ P53
> 
> Ναυπηγήθηκαν στις ΗΠΑ το 1944-45 κ μας παραδόθηκαν το 1947. Έλαβαν μέρος στις επιχειρήσεις του 1946-49 με υποστήριξη ναυτικού πυροβολικού κ περιπολίες όπως επίσης το ΒΑΣ.ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ ΙΙ  με το οποίο είχαν κοινό σκάφος κ χαρακτηριστικά. Παροπλίστηκαν ΜΠΛΕΣΣΑΣ το 1963, ΛΑΣΚΟΣ το 1970, ΜΕΛΕΤΟΠΟΥΛΟΣ το 1971, ΠΕΖΟΠΟΥΛΟΣ το 1977, ΑΡΣΛΑΝΟΓΛΟΥ κ Χ''ΚΩΝΣΤΑΝΤΗΣ το 1979.
> 
> Οπλισμός
> 1 πβ των 76, 1χ2 των 40, 6 των 20 mm
> Πλήρωμα 65


 Οι Κ/Φ ΛΑΣΚΟΣ κ ΠΕΖΟΠΟΥΛΟΣ τον Μάιο 1948 συνέβαλαν στην ανακατάληψη της Αμφιλοχίας.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Ε όχι κ μόχθησα,τα παραλές φίλε ΕV,απλώς φρόντισα κ στο τέλος θυμήθηκα το μέλος Πανούλης που έχει αρχείο ταινιών κ τον οποίο ευχαριστώ πολύ.
> Πάντως έτσι που τα είχαν στριωγμένα στη στεριά,λιγάκι δύσκολο να τα θυμάμαι κ δεν φαίνονται οι αριθμοί (αν δεν τους είχαν σβήσει) ώστε να δούμε ποιά ήταν.


new-2.JPG
Mάλλον Κως 1960,πίσω από τους εκδρομείς  ( ; )  διακρίνονται απο δεξιά προς αριστερά 1 ΦΤ  κ  4 ναρκαλιευτικά τύπου ΒΥΜS.
To ΦΤ έχει αλλάξει πλευρικό αριθμό σε ΒΒ35 δλδ ταξινομημένο πλέον ως βοηθητικό βάσης.
Ευγενική προσφορά του μέλους Πανούλης.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

ΒΝ ΕΜΦΥΛΙΟΣ.jpg
Άρθρο από τη "Ναυτική Ελλάς" με πρόσθετες πληροφορίες από την δράση του τότε ΒΝ εκείνη την περίοδο.
Περιέργως κάποια πλοία αναφέρονται με τα νούμερά τους ενώ είναι δεδομένο ότι είχαν εξ αρχής ονόματα:

Ναρκαλιευτικά
ΝΑ 2185  ΑΦΡΟΕΣΣΑ   ΝΑ 2067  ΣΑΛΑΜΙΝΙΑ   ΝΑ 2240  ΙΘΑΚΗ   ΝΑ 2229  ΠΑΤΜΟΣ
Ακτοφυλακίδα
ΑΦ 1051  ΠΟΡΤΑΡΙΑ
Ακταιωρός
ΑΚ 561  ΚΑΡΠΑΘΟΣ

Δλδ σε αυτούς τους τύπους χρησιμοποιούσαν τότε τους συμμαχικούς αριθμούς με την προσθήκη ελληνικών γραμμάτων.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Δεν αφορά αυτή την περίοδο αλλά τα προεόρτια κ έχει ενδιαφέρον διότι στο παρακάτω άρθρο στη "Ναυτική Ελλάς" Ιούνιος 2017 σελ.27 αναφέρεται συμμετοχή του πλοίου στα Δεκεμβριανά  ( 1944 ).
"Μετά 2 μήνες,όταν ξέσπασε στη χώρα ο εμφύλιος,ο ΑΒΕΡΩΦ δήλωσε κ πάλι παρών.Παρέβαλε στη νηοδόχη,κοντά στη δεξιά πλευρά του λιμένος Πειραιώς,από όπου υπερασπίστηκε αποτελεσματικά  την περιοχή κ ιδιαίτερα τη ΣΝΔ η οποία έμεινε απόρθητη από προσπάθεια καταλήψεώς της.Ήταν η τελευταία του μάχιμη αποστολή."

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Ενδιαφεροντα Ιστορικα στοιχεια μας παρουσιαζεις   φιλε! _

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Eίναι η τραγική περίοδος της ιστορίας μας κατά την οποία κάποιοι θέλησαν να μας οδηγήσουν στο "σιδηρούν παραπέτασμα".
Στο γεγονός που αναφέρθηκα πιό πάνω,στον Πειραιά όπως κ σε άλλες περιοχές κυριαρχούσαν οι Ελασίτες.Μιά από τις ελάχιστες "νησίδες" ελευθερίας ήταν αυτές που ήλεγχε το Βασιλικό Ναυτικό δλδ η Σχολή Ναυτικών Δοκίμων κ ο χώρος της σημερινής Ναυτικής Διοίκησης Αιγαίου.Επιπλέον υπήρχαν τα πολεμικά πλοία που παρείχαν υποστήριξη με τα πυρά τους
στις μαχόμενες εθνικόφρονες δυνάμεις, τους "φασίστες" όπως έλεγαν οι άλλοι.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

E_Class_Destroyer_Profile.png
HMS_Boreas_H77_greyscale.jpg πηγή Wikipedia
Tα αντιτορπιλικά ΒΠ ΝΑΥΑΡΙΝΟΝ  ( Βρετανία 1934,4 πβ χ 120,1 χ76,2χ40 mm,βόμβες βάθους ) κλάσης Ε  ( εικόνα Νο1 ) κ  ΒΠ ΣΑΛΑΜΙΣ  ( Βρετανία 1930, 3 πβ χ 120, 1 χ76, 2 χ 40, 2χ20 mm,βόμβες βάθους ) κλάσης Β  ( εικόνα Νο2 ως HMS BOREAS, έλαβαν μέρος στα Δεκεμβριανά.
Στο "Ελλήνων Ιστορία" τεύχος Νο7 διαβάζουμε:
15/12/1944  Mε την υποστήριξη των πβ των Α/Τ ΝΑΥΑΡΙΝΟΝ κ ΣΑΛΑΜΙΣ καθώς κ αρμάτων, τα ινδικά τμήματα 
 ( Gurkhas ) εκκαθάρισαν εκτεταμένες περιοχές του Πειραιά από τον ΕΛΑΣ κ κατέλαβαν τον λόφο της Καστέλλας.

----------


## Ellinis

> Από τα "αφανή" πλοίου του Στόλου μιας και κυκλοφορούν λιγοστές φωτογραφίες τους.
> Μετά τον παροπλισμό τους, τα ΦΤ  πουλήθηκαν το 1965 στους Σ. Κοντό & Η. Γκούμα και μετονομάστηκαν 
> ΕΛΛΑΣΩΝ  -> ΚΑΤΕΡΙΝΑ 
> ΔΙΣΤΟΜΟΝ -> ΦΑΝΗ
> ΒΕΛΕΣΤΙΝΟΝ -> ΔΗΜΗΤΡΙΟΣ
> ΑΓΧΙΑΛΟΣ -> ΕΥΑΓΓΕΛΙΑ
> ΛΕΧΟΒΟΝ -> ΣΟΛΩΝΑΚΙ ΙΙ
> 
> Tα τέσσερα πρώτα μεταπωλήθηκαν το 1965 στην εταρία Μάρε-Γκρέκα ΝΕΠΕ και  διαλύθηκαν το 1973 στο Αμπελάκι. Εκτιμώ οτι αγοράστηκαν για να  μετατραπούν σε επιβατηγά της γραμμής Πειραιάς-Σαλαμίνα/Αίγινα. Η έλλειψη  οποιουδήποτε  στοιχείου οτι ταξίδεψαν με αυτά τα ονόματα, με κάνουν να  πιστεύω οτι δεν  μετασκευάστηκαν και έμειναν δεμένα μέχρι την πωληση  τους για διάλυση.
> Το  δε ΣΟΛΩΝΑΚΙ ΙΙ (πρώην ΛΕΧΟΒΟΝ) μεταπωλήθηκε το 1977 σε εταιρία με  έδρα  της ΗΠΑ αλλά πιθανώς με δράση στα Κατεχόμενα της Κύπρου.





> Όσον αφορά τώρα το "τύπου" ΦΤ _πρώην ΛΕΧΟΒΟΝ_ που αναφέρθηκε από τον Ellinis ότι αγοράστηκε και μετονομάστηκε _ΣΟΛΩΝΑΚΙ ΙΙ_ το 1965, είναι πιθανόν να μην διατήρησε για πολύ καιρό το όνομα του, αν λάβουμε υπ' όψιν μας ότι το πρώτο _ΣΟΛΩΝΑΚΙ_ (αποβατικό) αγοράστηκε το 1964 ενώ το ανοικτού τύπου _ΣΟΛΩΝΑΚΙ ΙΙ_ κατασκευάστηκε το 1967. Θα μου φαινόταν κάπως περίεργο αν οι ίδιοι πλοιοκτήτες είχαν δύο πλοία με το ίδιο όνομα (και βέβαια την ίδια αρίθμηση) ταυτόχρονα.


Σχετικά με το ΣΟΛΩΝΑΚΙ ΙΙ (το πρώην ΛΕΧΟΒΟΝ FT-24, USS APC-27) κατάφερα να βρω οτι μετά την πώληση του στην Blackford Lines το 1977 μετονομάστηκε BLACKFORD. Επτά χρόνια αργότερα επανήλθε σε ελληνική ιδιοκτησία και σημαία ως ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ ΜΥΡΤΙΔΙΩΤΙΣΣΑ σε ρόλο φορτηγού πλοίου. Όμως στις 6/3/88 έμεινε ακυβέρνητο λόγω βλάβης ανοιχτά του Καφηρέα και παρασυρόμενο προσάραξε την επομένη στο Λυκόρεμα Μαρμαρίου και βυθίστηκε. 

Τώρα βρέθηκε _εδώ_ και μια φωτογραφία - έστω μακρινική - που συνοδευεται από τα παρακάτω σχόλια:
ΣΟΛΩΝΑΚΙ ΙΙ.jpg



> Είναι χρονολογημένη το 1978. 		Στη Νέα προβλήτα εκφορτώνονται ζωοτροφές χύμα από το μοτορσιπ «*MARIA* *PRECA*», για λογαριασμό της ΕΑΣ Κυνουρίας. 		Στον κυματοθραύστη του Παλιού λιμανιού, σε αναμονή σειράς εκφόρτωσης, είναι πλευρισμένο το «*ΣΟΛΩΝΑΚΙ*»  με το ίδιο φορτίο όπως το προηγούμενο (MARIA PRECA), το πλοίο αυτό ήταν  παλιό βοηθητικό του Πολεμικού Ναυτικού το οποίο είχε πουληθεί σε ιδιώτη  και μετασκευάστηκε σε μότορσιπ.


Eπομένως το ΛΕΧΟΒΟΝ μετασκευάστηκε μετά την εκποίηση του στο ακτοπλοΐκό φορτηγό ΣΟΛΩΝΑΚΙ ΙΙ και ταξίδεψε σε αυτό το ρόλο μέχρι τα 44 του έτη.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 163355 Πηγή: navypedia.org
> 
> ΔΟΛΙΑΝΑ Α/Κ295 ΔΟΜΟΚΟΣ Α/Κ242 ΔΟΞΑΤΟΝ Α/Κ307 ΔΡΑΜΑ Α/Κ341 ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΟΝ Α/Κ478
> ΚΑΛΑΜΠΑΚΑ Α/Κ483 ΚΑΡΠΑΘΟΣ Α/Κ561 Α/Κ ΚΑΡΠΕΝΗΣΙ Α/Κ867 ΚΑΣΤΕΛΛΟΡΙΖΟΝ Α/Κ840 ΚΑΣΟΣ Α/Κ554
> ΝΙΣΥΡΟΣ (μετά ΚΟΜΟΤΗΝΗ) Α/Κ864 ΚΩΣ Α/Κ565 ΤΗΛΟΣ Α/Κ569 ΤΣΑΤΑΛΤΖΑ Α/Κ861 ΧΑΛΚΗ Α/Κ578
> 
> Aκταιωρός ( Α/Κ ) ήταν η ελληνική απόδοση του βρετανικού Μοtor Launch ( ML ).
> Nαυπηγήθηκαν στη Βρετανία μεταξύ 1942-44 κ δόθηκαν επί δανεισμώ το 1945. Επιστράφηκαν τα ΔΟΛΙΑΝΑ,ΔΟΜΟΚΟΣ,ΚΑΡΠΑΘΟΣ,ΚΑΣΟΣ,ΚΑΣΤΕΛΛΟΡΙΖΟΝ,ΚΩΣ,Τ  ΗΛΟΣ μεταξύ 1951-52,τα ΔΟΞΑΤΟΝ,ΔΡΑΜΑ,ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΟΝ,ΚΑΡΠΕΝΗΣΙ,ΤΣΑΤΑΛΤΖΑ.ΧΑΛΚΗ μεταξύ 1959-60 κ τα ΚΑΛΑΜΠΑΚΑ,ΚΟΜΟΤΗΝΗ το 1964.
> 
> ...


Aκταιωρός ΔΡΑΜΑ Α/Κ341 στην Συρο (αριστερα).

ΔΡΑΜΑ.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Aκταιωρός ΔΡΑΜΑ Α/Κ341 στην Συρο (αριστερα).
> 
> ΔΡΑΜΑ.jpg


Αξιόλογο εύρημα :Friendly Wink: .

----------


## Ellinis

> E_Class_Destroyer_Profile.png
> HMS_Boreas_H77_greyscale.jpg πηγή Wikipedia
> Tα αντιτορπιλικά ΒΠ ΝΑΥΑΡΙΝΟΝ  ( Βρετανία 1934,4 πβ χ 120,1 χ76,2χ40 mm,βόμβες βάθους ) κλάσης Ε  ( εικόνα Νο1 ) κ  ΒΠ ΣΑΛΑΜΙΣ  ( Βρετανία 1930, 3 πβ χ 120, 1 χ76, 2 χ 40, 2χ20 mm,βόμβες βάθους ) κλάσης Β  ( εικόνα Νο2 ως HMS BOREAS, έλαβαν μέρος στα Δεκεμβριανά.
> Στο "Ελλήνων Ιστορία" τεύχος Νο7 διαβάζουμε:
> 15/12/1944  Mε την υποστήριξη των πβ των Α/Τ ΝΑΥΑΡΙΝΟΝ κ ΣΑΛΑΜΙΣ καθώς κ αρμάτων, τα ινδικά τμήματα 
>  ( Gurkhas ) εκκαθάρισαν εκτεταμένες περιοχές του Πειραιά από τον ΕΛΑΣ κ κατέλαβαν τον λόφο της Καστέλλας.


Στο βιβλίο "Οι Πολεμιστές του Ναυτικού Θυμούνται..." ο τότε Σημαιοφόρος Κ. Σωτηρίου που υπηρετούσε στο ΝΑΥΑΡΙΝΟΝ περιγράφει για το πως το πλοίο μαζί με το ΜΙΑΟΥΛΗΣ υποστήριξαν στα τέλη Δεκεμβρίου 1944 της απαγκίστρωση των δυνάμεων του ΕΔΕΣ από τη Πρέβεζα. Αναφέρει σχετικά καθώς και για τον βομβαρδισμό στον Πειραιά : "Ρίξαμε τεράστιο αριθμών βλημάτων [στη Πρέβεζα] Οι Άγγλοι είπαν οτι ο ΕΛΑΣ είχε 1.000 νεκρούς. Δεν το πιστεύω και το θεωρώ υπερβολή δεδομένου οτι ο βομβαρδισμός ήταν κυρίως για ανάσχεση και όχι εξουδετέρωση.
Κατά τα Δεκεμβριανά του 1944 έκανα με το ΝΑΥΑΡΙΝΟΝ δυο ακόμη βομβαρδισμούς από την Ψυττάλεια τον ενα σε κάποιο νταμάρι και τον άλλο κατά της θέσης που σήμερα βρίσκεται το θερινό θέατρο του Πειραιά".

----------

